# Pictures of Havana/Cuba



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

Capital and port of Cuba, on the northwest coast of the island; population (2002) 2,201,600. Products include cigars and tobacco, sugar, coffee, and fruit. Moved to its present site in 1519, it is one of the oldest cities in the Americas. The old city centre was designated a World Heritage Site in 1981, and the oldest surviving building in the city and in Cuba is La Fuerza, a fortress built in 1538.

Founded on the south coast as San Cristobál de la Habana by Spanish explorer Diego Velásquez in 1515, it was moved to its present site on a natural harbour in 1519. It became the capital of Cuba in the late 16th century. Taken by Anglo-American forces in 1762, it was returned to Spain in 1763 until independence in 1898. The blowing up of the US battleship Maine in the harbour that year began the Spanish-American War.

Notable buildings include the 18th-century cathedral, the Palace of the Spanish Governors (1780), the National Library, and El Capitolio (1929), a capitol building that houses the Cuban Academy of Sciences. The University of Havana dates from 1721.


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Havana is a wonderful city... the old city is amazing... 

Thanks for this photos...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven't seen Moskvich (a car) for ages... 
Havana is very nice place to walk, I guess. Though some buildings look like the war just finished... Hope it will be restored asap.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Adore Cube, so I'm personally very happy to see this thread. A very rich history and culture exits on this fascinating island. 

Thanks, FrancoAris :cheers:


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

amazing city!


----------



## WLTR (Feb 22, 2008)

As for cars - Havana looks like southern republic of Russia - Moskviches, Ladas, Volgas. I like it!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes of course. But I am not from the South, so Mosckvich (pic with the red car's back and a girl) looks like exotic. But very nice, seems they keep cars in good condition


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, great photos of Havana, FrancoAris :cheers: just great


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

I was in Havana in 2000...I really love the city, rustic yet charming, very clean, very neat, very safe, stunning old buildings...Cubans were friendly, warm, generous & well disciplined & punctual.

Plenty of vintage American cars (my favourite) & most Cubans know to describe every details & history of the cars.

I like Cuban's very own Coke called "Tu Cola" - the taste is a cross of root beer & coke....hope they still produce it for years to come...

Thanks for the photos & keep them posted please.....

...oohhh not to forget Cohiba cigars & Cuban salsa........


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Great photos FrancoAris. Gracias. Are the beach photos from Playas del Este? I'm so looking forward to being in Havana again in Febrero.


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Adore Cube, so I'm personally very happy to see this thread. A very rich history and culture exits on this fascinating island.
> 
> Thanks, FrancoAris :cheers:



Thank you much Parisian Girl
Cuba and Like a dream.:cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

Jaborandi said:


> Great photos FrancoAris. Gracias. Are the beach photos from Playas del Este? I'm so looking forward to being in Havana again in Febrero.


You are Welcome Jaborandi ,really Cuba is beatifull!
Here is most beautiful beach in the world ,yes Jaborandi Playas del Este and Varadero .


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, great photos of Havana, FrancoAris :cheers: just great


Thanks for comment Christos


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

durio uno said:


> I was in Havana in 2000...I really love the city, rustic yet charming, very clean, very neat, very safe, stunning old buildings...Cubans were friendly, warm, generous & well disciplined & punctual.
> 
> Plenty of vintage American cars (my favourite) & most Cubans know to describe every details & history of the cars.
> 
> ...


Thank you durio uno ,that's my cuba!Las playas de Cuba, son únicas...


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

FrancoAris said:


> Thank you much Parisian Girl
> Cuba and Like a dream.:cheers:


Very welcome, FrancoAris 

I've just noticed that I've written Cub*E*. lol :hammer: 

My apologies. Cuba, of course! Great new photos! :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful Varadero, si?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those new photos of Havana city and beyond are also great, like the below one:


>


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those are great too


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning city indeed..


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

all photos are great... fantastic!!!

I love Havana city...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

with the photos presented here, this city is seemingly a laid-back
tinged with a slow-pace life, and with those old colonial buildings, 
old model cars and the people, give this city a character, 
different from most of other cities in that region.

Havana has a beauty of its own.

_____________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos like the last one: is really great :cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great stuff mate..Cuba really deserves a visit, it would be cool to stay some time in the island.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool new pics! Great vibe and that beach shot is just amazing..:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And awesome beaches like this here:


>


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba por Gomes Jardim, en Flickr


Malecón por Gomes Jardim, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markwarnes/6850910796/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Diego M Cuny, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA por hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, en Flickr


La Habana por Diego M Cuny, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markwarnes/6846377630/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA por hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/-bini-/6997630567/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6996381933/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0698 por Hauptstadtbalkon, en Flickr


Habana Centro Dawn por ​eyebex, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/merlyguanumen/6954300385/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielboterol/6953929679/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielboterol/6953928341/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielboterol/6807814134/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6952596791/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6952595797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6944 por lgomps1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawnone/6802161880/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawnone/6948272591/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5788 por lgomps1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilmarty/6944742537/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old Havana: Maqueta de la Habana Vieja por Petebran, en Flickr


Old Havana: Maqueta de la Habana Vieja por Petebran, en Flickr


Old Havana: Maqueta de la Habana Vieja por Petebran, en Flickr


Old Havana: Maqueta de la Habana Vieja por Petebran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilmarty/6942345543/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Catedral de la Habana por Petebran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


IMG_0729 por Hauptstadtbalkon, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

12-2055 por Dylan Passmore, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/misadventuresinphotography/6997969339/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_0770 por Hauptstadtbalkon, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/limah82/6842266548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

your last scene por < t e l e o a l r e v e s >, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Musiker por Hauptstadtbalkon, en Flickr


Cuban Jazz musicians and dancers around Havana, Cuba (37) por Tom Rataj, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilmarty/6793241458/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Luciana Couto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Transporte Habanero por Azalia Daniela, en Flickr


Entrada al Barrio Chino de La Habana por Azalia Daniela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio en La Habana Vieja por Azalia Daniela, en Flickr


1956 Chrysler Windsor por Ralphee., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielboterol/6914634659/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielboterol/6914440837/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por pgaros, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cementery*


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


Pyramid Tomb por koffeekat99, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr



La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823442389/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823452613/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823460787/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823427085/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823473561/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823432883/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823478029/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823504279/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reflejo con frente frío por Pau⋰a, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823369987/sizes/l/in/photostream/


La Habana, La bodeguita de enmedio, Cuba por Photos Girados, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

look at the wall...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823412351/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823402599/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dover1579/6810901563/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dover1579/6810903659/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dover1579/6810905671/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC01909 por przemek.balcerzyk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

xDD


DSC01284 por przemek.balcerzyk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC01413 por przemek.balcerzyk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Embajada Rusa por Raul Antonio 1942, en Flickr


Avenida 7ma de Miramar y la Embajada de Rusia por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


Embajada Rusa en la Habana por Yemail, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calles de la Habana Vieja por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


DSC01940 por przemek.balcerzyk, en Flickr


DSC01272 por przemek.balcerzyk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/massimiliano_maestri/6801600345/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/massimiliano_maestri/6801592161/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr



A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


Vista general nocturna de la Piscina y el Hotel por h10hotels, en Flickr


Hospital hermanos Ameijeiras por mejillon095, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


2012.1.25 cuba a 080 por cheeses, en Flickr


2012.1.25 cuba a 039 por cheeses, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Morning por MJ Photoz, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6777315983/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nuestra señora de Kazan por mejillon095, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana sunset por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


Container Ship in Bahia de la Habana por dozafar, en Flickr


Havana from across the Harbour por dozafar, en Flickr


The Casablanca-Havana Ferry por dozafar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old Havana por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza de la Revolución por Veroxs, en Flickr


Havana street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6777306931/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Havana :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice updates from Havana :cheers:


thanks! I decided to put pictures from the good things, no just of the ruins that is what people always do...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Colorful mansion por fuppo, en Flickr


Havana Mansion por lauraoliphant, en Flickr


Demeure cossue sur l'avenue du Prado / Mansion on Prado Avenue por nyctaline, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mansion por Læ›¾, en Flickr


beautiful Mansion, Havana Cuba por frank987s, en Flickr


Yellow Mansion, Havana Cuba por frank987s, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mansion in havana por bmore_active, en Flickr


Siboney Cuba  por arturosilver, en Flickr


Vedado por The Winkle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a000712-R1-018-7A. por azisman, en Flickr


Siboney Cuba  por arturosilver, en Flickr


47 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion Villa Lita por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

48 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


49 Havana Paseo Blvd Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


48 Havana Paseo Blvd House por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


51 Havana Paseo Blvd Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

42 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


41 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


50 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

38 Havana Paseo Blvd Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


36 Havana Paseo Blvd Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


39 Havana Paseo Blvd Houses por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

54 Havana Waterfront Crumbling Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


55 Havana Waterfront Crumbling Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

31 Havana Paseo Blvd Church por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


32 Havana Paseo Blvd Church por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

05 Havana Restored High Rise Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


03 Havana Restored Building Next To Crumbling Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

27 Havana Waterfront Being Restored por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


23 Havana Waterfront Cathedral Tapas Café por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


22 Havana Waterfront New Tourist Café Under Construction por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Lenin, Havana, Cuba por stephenk1977, en Flickr


Montaña Rusa en el caribe por Asere.fr, en Flickr


La montaña rusa del parque Lenin. por Asere.fr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza Carlos III, Centro Comercial (a mall, a shopping centre)


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-275 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr






































Plaza Carlos III. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Plaza Carlos III. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Central Havana: Plaza Carlos III por Petebran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Callejon de Hamel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Building. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Iglesia y Convento de San Francisco de Asís por jdw, en Flickr



Iglesia San Francisco de Asis. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Iglesia San Francisco de Asis. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Iglesia San Francisco de Asis. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Maximo Gomez. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Jose Gomez Monument. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


General Freyre de Andrade Hospital por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A Street in Havana Vieja. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Convent. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Red and Blue. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


El Cuno. Fine Cigars. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Arches in La Habana Vieja. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pasteleria Francesa. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Centro Andaluz de la Habana. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Paseo del Prado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Santa Isabel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr



Hotel Santa Isabel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Santa Isabel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Santa Isabel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Santa Isabel. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old Train Car in Habana Vieja. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Havana Vieja. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Parque Central por Snowman learned, en Flickr


Parque Central Hotel por yosoynuts, en Flickr


Hotel Parque Central, Havana por Peter Q, en Flickr


Front of Hotel Parque Central. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Parque Central Hotel Foyer 2 por ahisgett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Central Hotel Foyer 1 por ahisgett, en Flickr


Cafe of Hotel Parque Central. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Parque Central atrium por exfordy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The roof of Hotel Parque Central. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The roof of Hotel Parque Central. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The roof of Hotel Parque Central. por Robin Thom, en Flickr




View from Hotel Parque Central roof por exfordy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

hotel parque central por toxicpop, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restaurante La Casona de 17. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana's China Town. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Havana's China Town. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cobbled streets near Plaza del Armas. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Apartment building near the Capitolio. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Parque Central looking towards the Hotel Saratoga. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arch-cover Sidewalks. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hostal Conde de Villanueva. por Robin Thom, en Flickr



Hostal Conde de Villanueva. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hostal Conde de Villanueva. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The View from La Torre...west. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


The View from La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


La Torre. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Plaza, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Plaza, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Saratoga, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Inglaterra, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Inglaterra, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Inglaterra, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Inglaterra, Havana Vieja, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Florida. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Hotel Florida. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Vieja Street. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


La Inesita. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Clothing Factory. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Elephants in Havana. por Robin Thom, en Flickr



Museo de Bellas Artes...Modern. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

House in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


House in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


House in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vedado Building. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Skinny House. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Gazebo. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Park in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

House in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


House in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Taxi at the Capitolio. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vedado, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fresa y chocolate.  por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Fresa y chocolate.  por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mercado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Museo del Ferrocarril, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Museo del Ferrocarril, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Museo del Ferrocarril, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Museo del Ferrocarril, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa de la Amistad, Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Iglesia de Jesus de Miramar. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Iglesia de Jesus de Miramar. por Robin Thom, en Flickr



Iglesia de Jesus de Miramar. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Bacardi por MMwally, en Flickr


0746a Havana - Edificio Bacardi por Jelle H., en Flickr


31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaça., en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi, Havana, Cuba.  por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Former Bacardi Edificio/HQ in Havana por projectkevp, en Flickr


edificio bacardi sala por professor.p, en Flickr

no edifício bacardi por bruna benvegnù, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2201 por marko8904, en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi por e-squirrel, en Flickr


31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaça., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaÃ§a., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Asociacion Canaria de Cuba. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-270 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-259 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús y San Ignacio de Loyola ( La Habana) Cuba por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr


Fe cubana por _kairos_, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-268 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panorama : El Vedado, atardecer por Olivier Monbaillu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-273 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-250 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-252 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-277 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-569 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-571 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fantastic updates from beautiful Havana....kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lucille89Hall said:


> Havana looks like southern republic of Russia - Moskviches, Ladas, Volgas. I like it!


but with american cars from the 50's and now new european cars and chinese cars haha


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/4345127790/sizes/z/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/toshu2011/6018538434/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattandsally/499311909/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jusan/6865287506/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Train Station

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/5870832200/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/5870830878/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_chupanibre/7013908787/sizes/l/in/photostream/


hosting images


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/misadventuresinphotography/6997969339/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6900267891/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6843443167/sizes/l/in/photostream/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6779051381/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6841345837/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6843444561/sizes/z/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6878810163/sizes/z/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/gusleonsi/6878808975/sizes/l/in/photostream/



upload picture


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Cuba in the 70'

































lot of photos by Mészáros Zoltán in the FORTEPAN


----------

